# Whose bait is getting hit?



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Any good pics out there?
Not sure about mine. I have a local helping me out. He hasn't reported to me yet. I'm excited to find out though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I put my first bait out Monday. It had been hit when I checked it Thursday, but must have been a little one. I haven't been able to look at the pics yet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Family member has a tag but so far in only a couple days, had a hit first night then multiple after. looks like 7+ different bears in a couple nights time, including 3 at once. One is approx 36" at the shoulder, the rest are small to average.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Good to hear. I'm still having camera problems, buy I think they are solved. I'll know more Wednesday. I've got what has to be one small one, but at least I don't seem to be running a WIC clinic for bears yet. There is a lot of natural food this year keeping the bait slow.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Not how I was expecting first bait check to go. 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Keep the syrup off of it.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wolves have been thick in the NW U.P..


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Keep the syrup off of it.


Ha Ha - I would never use my own syrup for bear bait and I'm sure chuckinduck wouldn't either, but we got 5 gallons of commercial grade stuff really cheap....so in with the popcorn it goes .


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Mine are


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

We got this guy hitting the bait.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

wildthing said:


> Ha Ha - I would never use my own syrup for bear bait and I'm sure chuckinduck wouldn't either, but we got 5 gallons of commercial grade stuff really cheap....so in with the popcorn it goes .


My syrup will never see a bear bait unless it dribbles off my chin after breakfast. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry for your cam. Use Vaseline on the edges,bear are afraid of the smell.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Callinalldeer said:


> Sorry for your cam. Use Vaseline on the edges,bear are afraid of the smell.


Interesting. Just petroleum style? Any negative effects to shutting down a bait or does it just dissuade them from chomping on cameras ? The camera is still functioning but it’s got moisture in it from being cracked. I’ll have to see if I can replace the camera and LED lens covers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

chuckinduck said:


> Not how I was expecting first bait check to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I must be extremely lucky. After taking well over 1000 pics of bears over the years, I've never had this happen. I've had pics of their tongue as they lick the camera, but never any damage. Guess I better count my blessings.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Spray your camera with the odor eliminating spray, like you use for your boots when deer hunting. They smell something on the camera, usually dirty hands from bait, and are curious and mess with the camera. We have been spraying our cameras for a few years now and they don't bother them.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TommyV said:


> Spray your camera with the odor eliminating spray, like you use for your boots when deer hunting. They smell something on the camera, usually dirty hands from bait, and are curious and mess with the camera. We have been spraying our cameras for a few years now and they don't bother them.


Yep we try to keep food smell off the cameras. Seems to have worked at least for the 9 or so seasons we have baited.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> Interesting. Just petroleum style? Any negative effects to shutting down a bait or does it just dissuade them from chomping on cameras ? The camera is still functioning but it’s got moisture in it from being cracked. I’ll have to see if I can replace the camera and LED lens covers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Buy a new one and then try to salvage the old. My experience has been that you'll get moisture in there which means foggy worthless pics.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> I think I must be extremely lucky. After taking well over 1000 pics of bears over the years, *I've never had this happen. * I've had pics of their tongue as they lick the camera, but never any damage. Guess I better count my blessings.


I am generally not too superstitious Biggbear....but if I said something like this I'm sure the jinx would come back to haunt me...


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

wildthing said:


> I am generally not too superstitious Biggbear....but if I said something like this I'm sure the jinx would come back to haunt me...


 After reading this I'm sure you're right, I'll probably pay for my comment.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> After reading this I'm sure you're right, I'll probably pay for my comment.


I hope not...but just to make sure, you may want to knock wood or throw some salt over your left shoulder


----------

